

After the Social Web, Here Comes the Trust Web - trendspotter
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/18/after-the-social-web-here-comes-the-trust-web/

======
wtvanhest
I am currently building a peer to peer finance platform and I have had the
opportunity to talk to a large number of market participants. We are in the
honeymoon phase of peer to peer finance (crowdfunding/crowdinvesting) where
investors are simply excited to have access to investments that were
impossible at the minimum invested dollars offered today.

In order for the market to expand beyond early adopters, platforms will need
to focus on providing transparency, risk controls and most importantly
removing moral hazard where possible.

Moral hazard is the biggest issue right now as investors in most crowdfunded
transactions have highly divergent financial goals from the people they are
investing money in and the platforms facilitating those investments.

Solving that issue will be the biggest challenge for the industry and the one
that I believe will really help it grow beyond the early adopters.

------
kanzure
> _To say that bitcoin and its sole blockchain hold a monopoly on the future
> of cryptocurrency-based implementations is like saying in 2006 that LinkedIn
> was the only social network needed when it was barely leading, and when
> Facebook, Twitter and many other social platforms were still babies._

But why would anyone (especially David Cohen?) think that LinkedIn is entirely
open-source software? And why would he think that Facebook was a fork of
LinkedIn's source code? I don't understand this analogy at all.

------
untilHellbanned
I own lots of Bitcoin and love the Blockchain, but the obvious cynical point
is that this was written by a Techstars guy who is trying to pump the cause
while its in a crisis state.

I really don't think Bitcoin has uses that people care about, e.g., privacy,
micropayments for digital content, yada-yada.

Please I'd love to be wrong. Tell me how I'm wrong. I'm actually dead serious
as I don't want to lose money and have my "baby" startup, Onarbor, in this
space.

------
avinassh
The reddit thread has no discussions. Here's the link to original article:
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/18/after-the-social-web-
here-c...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/18/after-the-social-web-here-comes-
the-trust-web/)

~~~
wmougayar
Thanks.

